# i new it, i always new it !



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.eatliver.com/kermit/


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

That is AWESOME!!! 

You know... I thought there had to be something going on when I figured out that frogs and pigs shouldn't be hookin up! LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

IT is not easy being green. Hi HO, Kermit the Frog here. Piggy, you are looking good today.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That put a big old smile on my face.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I laughed at that one.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

"What's green and smells like pork?"

"Kermit's finger."


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

ROFLMFAO!!!

That is the funniest joke I have EVER heard!!
Thanks for the tears, Sinister!!


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

What a laugh out loud joke at 6AM! I hope I didn't wake anyone up.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

At least it didn't like fish.


----------

